# Android TV’s new home screen will now recommend movies, TV shows, and apps



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

Android TV's new home screen will now recommend movies, TV shows, and apps

I'm curious if the tivo stream will get this update. Looks more like fire tv device UI with those giant ads


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Alex_7 said:


> Android TV's new home screen will now recommend movies, TV shows, and apps
> 
> I'm curious if the tivo stream will get this update. Looks more like fire tv device UI with those giant ads


My android tv's home screen always played preview content. And it seems like we get the preview too when we move the cursor over a show like it does in Netflix. I'm OK with it. One way or the other, advertising isn't going to go away. Only so much money is made from data mining.

And the stream is android, so why wouldn't it?

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

I'm using a custom launcher on my tivo stream so I won't be seeing these ads if it does update.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Alex_7 said:


> I'm using a custom launcher on my tivo stream so I won't be seeing these ads if it does update.


What are you using? Poked around for a few, but nothing really stood out to enhance TV viewing. Just seemed like phone type launchers where I like the recommended rows for the streaming apps I use or picking up where I left off.

The only thing I'd really want is if I could throw a row of channel icons to take me direct to that channel in channels dvr. Which I'm sure there's a way. Just haven't found it yet.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

dbpaddler said:


> What are you using? Poked around for a few, but nothing really stood out to enhance TV viewing. Just seemed like phone type launchers where I like the recommended rows for the streaming apps I use or picking up where I left off.
> 
> The only thing I'd really want is if I could throw a row of channel icons to take me direct to that channel in channels dvr. Which I'm sure there's a way. Just haven't found it yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Wolf Launcher, you can create your own custom sections, custom wallpaper, widgets, its great!


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Maybe I'm missing aomething, but it just seems like it wants to recreate a phone launcher. Static icons, folders, widgets with info that doesn't really improve my viewing experience. It looks pretty, but otherwise I kinda like stock. I like to see recommendations or to continue what I'm currently watching on the apps I use. 

If I could keep that type of live/updated content and have more customization, that'd be nice. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

dbpaddler said:


> Maybe I'm missing aomething, but it just seems like it wants to recreate a phone launcher. Static icons, folders, widgets with info that doesn't really improve my viewing experience. It looks pretty, but otherwise I kinda like stock. I like to see recommendations or to continue what I'm currently watching on the apps I use.
> 
> If I could keep that type of live/updated content and have more customization, that'd be nice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Ahh Ok, everyone's preference is different, I understand.

For recommendations and up next I use the Reelgood app, its less clutter on my home screen.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Alex_7 said:


> Ahh Ok, everyone's preference is different, I understand.
> 
> For recommendations and up next I use the Reelgood app, its less clutter on my home screen.


Gotcha. Havent dived that deep down the rabbit hole. At least android tv is that customizable. Options are nice and definitely more than what you get on other platforms.

For me, if you could keep some of that live info and still customize, then I'd be in.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Alex_7 said:


> Android TV's new home screen will now recommend movies, TV shows, and apps
> 
> I'm curious if the tivo stream will get this update.


God, I hope not.


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## AussieFigjam (Mar 5, 2020)

It just got the update  and I want to disable it (see my other thread), but there seems to be no simple way to do that. it takes up half my screen and doesn't show me anything useful.

I like the Android TV stock launcher, and I can't find any custom launcher that gives me the same look. if Anyone knows a custom launcher that looks the same as the stock launcher (without the recommendations), I'm all ears.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

AussieFigjam said:


> It just got the update  and I want to disable it (see my other thread), but there seems to be no simple way to do that. it takes up half my screen and doesn't show me anything useful.
> 
> I like the Android TV stock launcher, and I can't find any custom launcher that gives me the same look. if Anyone knows a custom launcher that looks the same as the stock launcher (without the recommendations), I'm all ears.


Can you go left of the icon and remove it like other rows of recommendations? Or at least bury it at the bottom.

And yes I know my projector is off. Haven't put up the new one yet. 









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieFigjam (Mar 5, 2020)

No, that doesn't work. It's not like a normal row, there's no left bubble and minus. If go up to it (the home screen defaults to the original top row), all you can do is scroll round the recommendations endlessly. Hitting "left" or "right", just scrolls round the recommendations in either direction, and it simply loops round, scrolling off the end just takes you back to the first recommendation. There is no way to get off the list of recommendations except by hitting "down" to go back down the the main home row.

What's worse is that the row takes up the same amount of space as about 3 regular rows, so when you hit home, the recommendations start by taking up half the screen until you scroll down below them (then they disappear off the top).

This is a consolidated effort by Google to be in your face with things they are probably getting paid for.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Guess the only way to get rid of it is to do a 3rd part launcher and lose the channel specific bars. That kinda sucks. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieFigjam (Mar 5, 2020)

Yeah, I tried disabling com.google.leanbacklauncher.recomendations, but nothing gets rid of it. Basically, it seems to be baked in to the launcher itself. This is also evident from the fact that if I start another launcher, it goes away.

So, no way I can see of disabling it, basically, Google has hard-coded this row in to their stock launcher.

Now we have to wait for someone to create a custom launcher that looks exactly like the stock launcher without the advertising row (oh slip of the tongue, I meant "recommendations" row)


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

It might not be possible to put live content in a 3rd party launcher. You might be stuck with just icons and pretty background. Maybe Tivo Stream will get better. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fattymcbuckles (May 21, 2020)

Alex_7 said:


> Android TV's new home screen will now recommend movies, TV shows, and apps
> 
> I'm curious if the tivo stream will get this update. Looks more like fire tv device UI with those giant ads


Well who ever at google came up with this idea needs to be fired. Home screen looks absolutely terrible now. Ruined a good thing. They obviously learned nothing from Amazon and how people hate this.


----------



## AussieFigjam (Mar 5, 2020)

fattymcbuckles said:


> Well who ever at google came up with this idea needs to be fired. Home screen looks absolutely terrible now. Ruined a good thing. They obviously learned nothing from Amazon and how people hate this.


Unfortunately, they probably got a promotion and a pay rise. This will net Google a lot of money in advertising. If only they would add some way to turn it off; but I fear that won't happen because of the revenue involved.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm sure it was always the intent to get more ad revenue based on your viewing habits. I'd be fine with it if it didn't take up a full third of the upper screen. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

I have not received this update, but then again it doesn't matter since I use a custom launcher


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Uninstall the Android TV Home update in the App Store, (my apps>apps on this device >android tv home>uninstall) then go to the App Store settings gear and turn off auto update.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

The downside of that is you lose the live content for the various services. So it's a trade off to what you value more or can suffer through less. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieFigjam (Mar 5, 2020)

dbpaddler said:


> The downside of that is you lose the live content for the various services. So it's a trade off to what you value more or can suffer through less.


Actually, I'm not sure that's the case. Since this as a factory delivered system app, uninstalling it should actually revert it back to the system delivered version. So you just get the old version of the launcher back. Then disabling updates in the Play store will simply prevent Google from pushing any new versions of the app, but the app itself will continue to run as normal, and should provide you with the dynamic content.

What it *will* disable is the ability to get new fixes for issues with this app, so I'm not sure I really want to do it.

Has anyone tested this to see what happens?


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

AussieFigjam said:


> Actually, I'm not sure that's the case. Since this as a factory delivered system app, uninstalling it should actually revert it back to the system delivered version. So you just get the old version of the launcher back. Then disabling updates in the Play store will simply prevent Google from pushing any new versions of the app, but the app itself will continue to run as normal, and should provide you with the dynamic content.
> 
> What it *will* disable is the ability to get new fixes for issues with this app, so I'm not sure I really want to do it.
> 
> Has anyone tested this to see what happens?


I was referring to using a 3rd party launcher.

And knowing Google, they'll probably break something else using an old version of the launcher that will force you to update to the ad based version. Or have some major update that makes the ad version the base app.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

I just got the update on both TiVo Stream 4K and Mibox S. It's not as bad as I thought it would be, kind of like Netflix, but it does force the stuff you want to see farther down.


----------



## AussieFigjam (Mar 5, 2020)

TivoJD said:


> I just got the update on both TiVo Stream 4K and Mibox S. It's not as bad as I thought it would be, kind of like Netflix, but it does force the stuff you want to see farther down.


Yeah, after a couple of days with it, I find I'm learning to ignore it, my brain-memory reflex just directs my eyes further down the screen to the actual favorite apps row, and at least consciously, I don't even know what the ads at the top were saying. I'm sure there is a subconscious element to this though


----------



## fattymcbuckles (May 21, 2020)

Disabled automobile updates so I’m safe - for now anyway


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

fattymcbuckles said:


> Disabled automobile updates so I'm safe - for now anyway


Wouldn't want to get in an accident while driving and watching your TS4k. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fattymcbuckles (May 21, 2020)

dbpaddler said:


> Wouldn't want to get in an accident while driving and watching your TS4k.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Damn autocorrect


----------



## speedingcheetah (Aug 18, 2020)

Not sure what makes the TiVo Stream so special that this Android TV Home update only show this new annoyance of adds on the Tivo, and not on my 2 Nvidia Shields. All 3 devices I updated to the same new version of A TV Home (2.1.3-320113730-f). ONLY the TiVo is showing these adds on the home screen.

I did the Un-install Updates for that app, and it reverted to Factory version 1.11.2-273432517-f, which is quite old (Oct 11, 2019). No more ads.
I downloaded the previous version of the app from APK Mirror 2.0.10-307630529-f (May 4, 2020). Put it on a usb stick, and side loaded it on to the TiVo. It updated the built in app fine. Disabled auto update. Still no ads. 
Guess I'll never be updating the launcher. Seems that annoyance is the only change they made in the update?? Don't want it.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

While I know I can disable Tivo Stream, for those that don't, the Stream Carousefor "recommended streaming originals" cannot be moved or deleted. So if you have Google's ad up top and the Stream carousel under apps, you have exactly one carousel of what you want to see and what you want to watch as your home screen at power up. That's kinda crap.

Just submitted info saying shoving your interface down my throat is one of the reasons I sold all my dvr equipment. Just the idea of preroll ads I didn't agree to when buying into the eco is enough to make me leave. So having 80% of my home screen being advertising is just a fail. And if they want people to use their Stream interface and not just disable everything tivo/stream related, they need to present it in a less obtrusive way or people will just disable it altogether and use it as a stock androidtv device as much as possible.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

Nvidia Shield TV seems like it might be exempt from Android TV's new homescreen ads - 9to5Google


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

I would think it's just a matter of time since Google is on record that it's not optional. Either way, if it's "immune", it wouldn't be enough to get me to dump the TS4k and pay three times the price. Or I should say none times since I have three of them. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fattymcbuckles (May 21, 2020)

Alex_7 said:


> Nvidia Shield TV seems like it might be exempt from Android TV's new homescreen ads - 9to5Google


God I hope so. Looks like crap


----------



## rczrider (May 16, 2020)

The pros of an Android TV device are slowly being whittled down. I thought the Fire Stick 4K was a better purchase at $25 for the average consumer before and even more so, now.


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

I finally got the home screen update, it doesn't bother me too much


----------

